# posunek pro blázna



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, nikdy mě nenapadlo přemýšlet o tom, jestli se nějak liší česká a maďarská gestikulace (přičemž takové porovnání u různých národů se mi zdá moc zajímavé). Moc ji nepoužívám. Nedávno jsem ale chtěl kolegyni naznačit, že člověk o kterém mluvím, je tak trochu padlý na hlavu, prostě magor. Starší (přes 50) kolegyně moje gesto zřejmě nepochopila, zatímco druhá, mladší, jí naznačila, že "spíš" chci říct, že ten dotyčný je magor. Nechci vám vůbec pomoct a napovídat, ale jakým gestem byste naznačili, bez slov, že někdo je padlý na hlavu??? Děkuji...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Poklepání si prstem na spánek nebo na čelo.
Zatočení prstem kolem spánku - vykreslení prstem ve vzduchu kroužek. (Prý v Japonsku záleží, na kterou stranu prstem točíte. Jedno je pro blázna, druhé pro inteligenta. Ale spíš tomu nevěřím.)
Zavrtání prstem do spánku - položení prstu na spánek a kroucení rukou.
Poklepání si více prsty či celou dlaní na čelo.
Zakroucení celou rukou (ne v pěst) u spánku s vhodnou grimasou.
Mávnutí nad dotyčným rukou/rukama (tedy mávnutí směrem k dotyčnému, ne nad jeho hlavou) s vhodnou grimasou.
U všech je vhodné doplnit grimasu - zakoulení očí/oči v sloup...
Případně pouze grimasa.

Jiné gesto. Zvednutý prostředníček jakožto urážlivé gesto jistě znáte. Prý v Turecku místo toho použijí celou ruku (proti tomu se prostředníček jako falický symbol zdá zahanbující.) Ale opět nevím, zda je to pravda.


----------



## Encolpius

Super, Hrdlodusi, a doufám, že souhlasíte, že se jedná o ukazováček....já jsem třikrát poklepal ukazováčkem na spánek....takže nechápu proč to nepochopila...
zatočení ukazováčkem kolem spánku --- pochopil bych, ale nikdy bych to nepoužil...
Poklepání si více prsty a otevřenou dlaní mi spíše připomíná: Ach, já jsem ale blázen, zase jsem to zapomněl! 
Zakroucení celou rukou u spánku --- neznám -- to je asi české ---  my Maďaři pohybujeme otevřenu dlaní vedle spánku dopředu a dozadu 3x
Jinak, opravdu pěkná sbírka!! Klobouček dolů!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ano, ukazováček. Případně by mohl i prostředníček. Někdo ho používá více (bez vulgárního významu).
Poklepání na spánek nebo ze strany na nos znamená "Já jsem chytrý." / "Já mám na to nos." / "My dva si rozumíme. Doplněné jinou vhodnou grimasou (mírný náklon hlavy, mírný úsměv, jiskřičky v očích).
Prsty či dlaní na čelo - ano, i na sebe to může být. Na Internetu velmi oblíbený facepalm.
Zakroucení rukou u spánku. Vlastně je to takové mávnutí dozadu. "Hoď to za hlavu, je to má-gór (má malá reference na Red Dward)."


----------



## marsi.ku

Hrdlodusi, skvělý výčet! Jen drobné doplnění k mávnutí rukou - myslím, že spíš než magora/blázna to označuje jeho momentální čin, že je ten člověk "marnej". Ale je to jen drobná nuance, blázni do toho asi taky spadají.


----------



## Encolpius

Hrdlodus said:


> ... Poklepání na spánek nebo ze strany na nos znamená "Já jsem chytrý." / "Já mám na to nos." / "My dva si rozumíme. Doplněné jinou vhodnou grimasou (mírný náklon hlavy, mírný úsměv, jiskřičky v očích)...



hmmm.myslíte, poklepat znovu ukazováčkem na spánek? To si dovedu představit pouze s komentářem "má tady" (?), jakože má tam rozum, ale nejsem si jist...
...ze strany na nos  ...to je pro mě novinka....


----------



## Hrdlodus

marsi.ku said:


> Jen drobné doplnění k mávnutí rukou - myslím, že spíš než magora/blázna to označuje jeho momentální čin, že je ten člověk "marnej". Ale je to jen drobná nuance, blázni do toho asi taky spadají.


Ano, asi u všech gest to bude záležet na kontextu.



Encolpius said:


> ...ze strany na nos  ...to je pro mě novinka....


http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/paul_newman.jpg
Ale ani nerozeznám, které gesta jsou česká, jelikož některá znám z amerických filmů. Každopádně tím se do české kultury také dostaly.


----------



## Encolpius

Hrdlodus said:


> Ano, asi u všech gest to bude záležet na kontextu.
> 
> 
> http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/paul_newman.jpg
> Ale ani nerozeznám, které gesta jsou česká, jelikož některá znám z amerických filmů. Každopádně tím se do české kultury také dostaly.



Ano, takhle jsem si to představoval.....to spíš bude "amerikanismus"


----------



## toygekko

Poklepání ukazováčkem na nos je podle mě v Česku neobvyklé. Nejsem si jistý významem, ale asi bych se přiklonil k tomu, že znamená něco ve smyslu "dejte na mě, mám na tyhle věci nos". Řekl bych, že je to gesto provenience anglosaské.

Co se týče českého gesta pro "blázna" - poklepal bych si cca dvakrát nebo třikrát pravým ukazováčkem na pravý spánek (jsem pravák), nebo bych sevřel ruku v pěst, vztyčil ukazováček, zamířil si jím na spánek a cca třikrát zatočil vztyčeným ukazováčkem u spánku kolem pomyslné horizontální osy. (Omlouvám se za poněkud technický popis, snad je to srozumitelné.) Ještě bych k tomu asi přidal patřičnou mimiku.


----------

